# blown co2 regulator gauge meter



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

accidentally blew the right meter of Milwaukee co2 regulator today...
everything else seems to be working just fine except i can't see the pressure level in the right gauge meter.
Is this going to work just fine, or should I get a replacement?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi darkoon,

It should continue to work fine, but you can go to any welding supply store and probably buy a replacement.


----------



## cbwmn (Dec 18, 2007)

darkoon said:


> accidentally blew the right meter of Milwaukee co2 regulator today...
> everything else seems to be working just fine except i can't see the pressure level in the right gauge meter.
> Is this going to work just fine, or should I get a replacement?


This maybe a DUMB question, if the right meter (Gauge?) is blown, won't the CO2 leak out?
Charles


----------



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

that's my worry too, i took the meter apart, the copper pipe inside is kinked, didn't take a good look to see if it's leaking already or not.



cbwmn said:


> This maybe a DUMB question, if the right meter (Gauge?) is blown, won't the CO2 leak out?
> Charles


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

http://www.micromatic.com/draft-keg-beer/regulators-cid-47.html


----------



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks inkslinger. I swapped out the regulator with a used 2-stage one bought from ebay after reading some threads about differences between single and dual stage, as well as end of tank dump issue that some people experienced. I figured if i was going to spend $10 get a replacement gauge, might as well spend $30 more to get a better regulator. 
btw, did you manage to get swagelok parts shipped for low shipping and handling fee?



inkslinger said:


> http://www.micromatic.com/draft-keg-beer/regulators-cid-47.html


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

darkoon said:


> Thanks inkslinger. I swapped out the regulator with a used 2-stage one bought from ebay after reading some threads about differences between single and dual stage, as well as end of tank dump issue that some people experienced. I figured if i was going to spend $10 get a replacement gauge, might as well spend $30 more to get a better regulator.
> btw, did you manage to get swagelok parts shipped for low shipping and handling fee?


I went to the Swagelok web site and found a dealer near me an call them and ask for the B-2MA2 and when they got it I went there and pick it up my self an save on shipping , only paid $61. at the time for the needle valve.


----------



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

had to eat the hefty $12 shipping cost for 2 $2.17 fittings. But I am happy that I finished retrofitting my old Milwaukee setup into a much better one with Harris 2-stage regulator and swagelok low-flow metering valve.


----------

